# XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion



## IanvanCook (23. Januar 2006)

*XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion*

Hallo

trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir den XBox 360 Controller für Pc zu kaufen.
Beim letzten Test in der PC Games Hardware wurde jedoch geschrieben, dass die Rumblefunktion nicht funktioniert.
Funktioniert diese nun mittlerweile ???
Und wenn ja funktioniert sie in allen Spielen???


----------



## ripitall (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion*



			
				IanvanCook am 23.01.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir den XBox 360 Controller für Pc zu kaufen.
> Beim letzten Test in der PC Games Hardware wurde jedoch geschrieben, dass die Rumblefunktion nicht funktioniert.
> ...



Bestell das Ding, teste ob es geht und falls es nicht an dem ist, schick es wieder zurück. Umsonst gibts das Fernabsatzgesetz nicht!

PS: Falls dieser Rumble-Schrott tatsache funzt will ich hoffen dass man den wieder abstellen kann. Wollt mir das Ding auch bestellen und finde dieses Gerüttel eher affig als praktisch!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion*

MS hat noch keine neuen Treiber rausgebracht.
Allerdings habe ich mit Treiber von Usern bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich nutze die XBCD Treiber für das Xbox 360 Gamepad. Die Treiber sind zwar noch sehr neu und alles andere als Final. So kann man zwar noch keine Tasten umbelegen, aber die Rumblefunktion kann man damit schon aktivieren, anpassen (Stärke) oder deaktivieren.


----------



## Argento1000 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MS hat noch keine neuen Treiber rausgebracht.
> Allerdings habe ich mit Treiber von Usern bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich nutze die XBCD Treiber für das Xbox 360 Gamepad. Die Treiber sind zwar noch sehr neu und alles andere als Final. So kann man zwar noch keine Tasten umbelegen, aber die Rumblefunktion kann man damit schon aktivieren, anpassen (Stärke) oder deaktivieren.



Habe mir diesen Treiber runtergeladen und auch instaliert.Wo kann man denn jetzt die Rumblefunktion aktivieren/anpassen oder muß man das generell für jedes Spiel machen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion*



			
				Argento1000 am 02.02.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2006 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehst über die Systemsteuerung zu den Gamekontrollern. Hier werden die installierten Gamepads angezeigt. Hier das Pad markieren und auf Eigenschaften gehen. Es öffnet sich ein neues, größeres Fenster. Hier oben links das Gamepad auswählen und dann auf den Reiter "Rumble" klicken. Hier kann man die Stärke einstellen und das Pad sollte auch gleich anspringen.
Damit man allerdings im Spiel auch entsprechende Effekte hat muß das Game dies auch unterstützen und ich weiß nicht, wie sehr das für das 360Pad noch "beta" im Treiber ist. Ich spiel immer lieber ohne.


----------



## Argento1000 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: XBox 360 Controller für PC - Rumblefunktion*

Hmm,geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.Das Pad wird zwar im Gamecontroller erkannt und funktioniert dort einwandfrei,aber ich habe dort keine Möglichkeit etwas einzustellen(Rumblefunktion).Das Pad habe ich übrigens über die normale Treiber CD installiert und ich denke mal das ich diese Treiber erst deinstalieren muß um die neuen aufzuspielen.Doch wie geht das?Habe schon unter "Ausführen"regedit eingegeben und dann nach XBox 360 gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden.Einige Daten konnte ich löschen,andere aber nicht.Das Pad wird aber immer noch im Gamecontroller erkannt.Was mache ich falsch?


----------

